# plans for tl's?



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

I was looking at tl plans the other day, and found a great site and now i lost the bookmark. I was interested in the Hivi B3S tl, and there were some other interstesting designs, I was hoping somebody could help refresh my memory with some sites of TL plans or anything related.... thanks for any help


----------

